# Acceptance or Denial?



## BrookeJ (May 27, 2015)

Which is it for you..?

I can't tell what I am anymore. I always seem to have the lingering question of.. Is this all that I have.. Or is there more that I'm not aware of?

I began this medical journey when I was about 16. I lost a total of 30 pounds in two months and had no control of what my body was doing... all I knew is it hated me. Specialist after specialist I finally found myself in the waiting room of a Gastroenterologist.. There I had my first colonoscopy and endoscopy and got the diagnosis of Celiac Disease. So I made all of the dietary changes necessary to accommodate my needs. Months later I was in a worse condition while committing strictly to my gluten free diet. So I went to a second Gastro due to my first refusing further testing. With my second Gastro I had my second colonoscopy and endoscopy. That resulted in a Mild Colitis diagnosis. Several medications later I still was in the same condition so a third colonoscopy within a two year span I was given the diagnosis of just IBS (and a confirmed celiac disease). With this I was given Levsin to take as needed whenever my intestine would spasm. Since then I have been at a constant struggle with my system... One day I'm on top of the world and invincible, the next I'm a zombie that can't get out of bed. I have been on Align (working on my third week actually) and I find myself completely miserable..

Is this on again off again pattern what I will deal with for the rest of my life or will I find remission...?

Thank you for any responses... Sometimes there is a slight relief knowing you aren't alone...

I would like to hear other's stories as well if you don't mind sharing...


----------

